# Surf Fishing in Cape San Blas



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 25, 2012)

Spent the last 4 days in Cape San Blas doing a bit of socializing with the in-laws but did get some fishing in.
Caught lots of Sharks in the surf, couple blues, several catfish, whiting and ladyfish and a flounder. Did catch this old boy. Way above the 27 inch slot so I released her. Mostly tossing cutbait out.  Didn't make it to the bayside but the reports were favorable. Great, great weather.
-TM


----------



## bany (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice visit to a great place for you!


----------



## Heartstarter (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice Red...congratulations. What kind of shark is that? I catch a lot of them on San Blas but cant ID them.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 26, 2012)

Heartstarter said:


> Nice Red...congratulations. What kind of shark is that? I catch a lot of them on San Blas but cant ID them.



My guess is that it was a youngish Bull Shark.   We caught some Blacktips as well I believe.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good times


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 13, 2012)

good eats right there ...


----------

